# Ordered K&N Drop In



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you should just get the injen intake they are the best makes good power and the filter is a dry filter so service is every 25000 miles


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have it, I didn't really notice much of a difference, maybe a slight sound difference. But it will hold me over until ZZP or K&N come out with their intakes.


----------



## PizzaCruze (Mar 12, 2011)

just picked mine up from Autozone today, noticed a SLIGHT sound difference and noticed a slight MPG change while driving today.. Really want to get the whole new aftermarket intake system, my only concern is voiding the factory warranty


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

you dont really have to worry about your warranty with just an intake


----------



## PizzaCruze (Mar 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> you dont really have to worry about your warranty with just an intake


Why do you say that? because its easy to swap back out or does the service dept not usually care?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

PizzaCruze said:


> Why do you say that? because its easy to swap back out or does the service dept not usually care?


Well the rule of thumb with any mod is that if you go into a dealer with an issue and they can prove that your mod caused it, whatever you're bringing it in for will no be covered (which doesn't mean your warranty is completely void).

I've brought our cobalt (it has an intake) in plenty of times for different warranty work and never had an issue.

But if it were something like your engine blew up, you may want to consider putting the stock intake back on (not that your engine will blow up from an intake, it is unlikely the intake will case you any issues at all).


----------



## PizzaCruze (Mar 12, 2011)

I have had intakes before just never also had the pleasure of having a warranty as well so its kind of a whole new world for me.. With my job and what the cruze is used for probably voids the warranty anyways lol.. Im super pumped for the release of the Injen CAI anyways, and will probably order one and install it anyways as well


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

My K&N filter is only a week old, lol. Now i have the Injen on there and regret not waiting a week but i didnt know i was going to get picked to do the intake by adrian.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I have it, I didn't really notice much of a difference, maybe a slight sound difference. But it will hold me over until ZZP or K&N come out with their intakes.


I have run them on everything i drive for years now, and have had pretty good results. I usually notice a little throttle response improvement, but HP gains are not noticeable, at least to my seat pants dyno.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've always had aftermarket intakes on my cars, never had issues with various Chevy dealerships including warranty work. As mentioned though, if the engine blows or a MAF sensor goes, toss the stock airbox back on before going in.

If they see it and they can blame the problem on that, they will. If you go in for an issue with your paint, they're not going to see the intake and deny you lol


----------

